# ID of the cow DDoS'ing his own thread



## Comandante Marcos (Jul 18, 2022)

OK, so Null just posted a note at the top of the forum saying that some lolcow was DDoS'ing his own thread and his own thread ONLY. I looked around and didn't find any info on who this faggot is. So an inquiring Comandante wants to know: Who exactly is the cow trying to DDoS his specific thread off The Farms? I have to admit that such a situation is new to me, and I've been a kiwi for quite a while. Usually a hired botnet will simply blast the whole site. Even Bella Janke and her dad just simply nuked the whole site. At the very least Null needs to put this faggot's name up in the top bulletin space. The lolmilk potential here has me intrigued.


----------



## The Line (Jul 18, 2022)

Open every single thread on this site until you find the one that won't load. Problem solved!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 18, 2022)

The Line said:


> Open every single thread on this site until you find the one that won't load. Problem solved!


The DDOS is coming from inside the house!


----------



## draggs (Jul 18, 2022)

The note doesnt say that at all lol


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 18, 2022)

It literally says the opposite, that somebody is trying to DDOS specific lolcow threads in order to try to trick Null into thinking it was that lolcow DDOSing his own thread.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 18, 2022)

OP, I am a Nigerian prince with a vast fortune that is held up in political turmoil due to my uncle, the former king's brother, laying claim to it. It was my father's dying wish that I would take the throne from my corrupt uncle and to do this I need your help. I would like to transfer the $500,000,000 USD into your bank account where it will be safe from my uncle's schemes. I do not expect you to do this for free, in return you may keep 1% of the total sum. This comes out to $5,000,000 USD.

We need to act fast, as we speak my uncle is plotting to take the fortune and cement his position as the new king of Nigeria. What I need from you is your social security number and your bank account details. There is no time to waste. If you delay we will both lose out. Please hurry.


----------



## Tard Repository (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Brown People are Gross (Jul 18, 2022)

Nothing suspicious about this post at all.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 18, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> It literally says the opposite, that somebody is trying to DDOS specific lolcow threads in order to try to trick Null into thinking it was that lolcow DDOSing his own thread.



Maybe it IS that lolcow DDoSing his own thread, knowing that Null would assume it was actually someone else trying to pin it on him because nobody would be so stupid as to DDoS their own thread. Perhaps this person has completely outsmarted us all. Except me. And the guy who made this thread, although he probably doesn't count because he just misread the announcement.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jul 18, 2022)

I have discovered the identity of the lolcow who's DDoS'ing his own thread

Here is his thread


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jul 18, 2022)

random letters would have been a better post, OP.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 18, 2022)

Fascist Frederick said:


> OP, I am a Nigerian prince with a vast fortune that is held up in political turmoil due to my uncle, the former king's brother, laying claim to it. It was my father's dying wish that I would take the throne from my corrupt uncle and to do this I need your help. I would like to transfer the $500,000,000 USD into your bank account where it will be safe from my uncle's schemes. I do not expect you to do this for free, in return you may keep 1% of the total sum. This comes out to $5,000,000 USD.
> 
> We need to act fast, as we speak my uncle is plotting to take the fortune and cement his position as the new king of Nigeria. What I need from you is your social security number and your bank account details. There is no time to waste. If you delay we will both lose out. Please hurry.


My ssn is 420-41-0069 pls pay soon


----------



## Very Average Redditor (Jul 18, 2022)

*And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling faggots!*


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 18, 2022)

C. Gull said:


> Nothing suspicious about this post at all.


If you find retards inherently suspicious, sure. Mostly OP is just a fag


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 18, 2022)

Clown Baby said:


> If you find retards inherently suspicious, sure. Mostly OP is just a fag


How very ominous of him


----------



## I am vomit (Jul 18, 2022)

Give me $3000 and I'll tell you


----------



## byuu (Jul 18, 2022)

It's my thread.

Should've just taken the money, Josh.


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Jul 18, 2022)

People who can't read but still post on this forum should be sodomized with a dead chicken carcass.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jul 18, 2022)

Tard Repository said:


> View attachment 3503574


I like the look of this man but he does not have a jaunty hat like I do therefore I declare myself superior.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 18, 2022)

And, of course, the fall-back answer: 'nigger'.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 18, 2022)

There's nothing quite like poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Random Troll (Jul 18, 2022)

Archie_Kimkicker said:


> People who can't read but still post on this forum should be sodomized with a dead chicken carcass.



They'd probably like that.


----------



## Huge Fuckin Nerd (Jul 18, 2022)

how does this website constantly attract the biggest self identifying retards?


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 18, 2022)

Huge Fuckin Nerd said:


> how does this website constantly attract the biggest self identifying retards?


Personally I found the link in our local Homies With Extra Chromies chapter newsletter


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah, hey thats me.
Sorry
My bad
Maybe next time you'll think again before fucking with NappyJames


----------



## Incorrect Password (Jul 18, 2022)

Reading comprehension of a elementary school student.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Jul 18, 2022)

It's not like Vordrak hasn't been doing this same thing once a month whenever his BritBong Tugboat clears and he has a few quid, For like 10+ years now? Or take your pick of any random Troon who will stage it on the rare occasions that they have anything resembling negotiable currency.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Jul 18, 2022)

Blue Screen of Death said:


> There's nothing quite like poor reading comprehension.


I disagree, poor reading comprehension do exist


----------



## YellowIsACoolColor (Jul 18, 2022)

There is no mental disorder you could be diagnosed with which would explain how you could interpret a sentence this fucking poorly.


----------



## MySonDavid (Jul 18, 2022)

lol retard


----------



## Quack_Quack (Jul 18, 2022)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> Personally I found the link in our local Homies With Extra Chromies chapter newsletter



Fucks sake didn't they tell you not to tell? 
Can't even get a decent tard nowadays


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 18, 2022)

reading comprehension


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 18, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> It literally says the opposite, that somebody is trying to DDOS specific lolcow threads in order to try to trick Null into thinking it was that lolcow DDOSing his own thread.


You can lead a horse to water but blah blah blah.


----------



## Wiltar (Jul 19, 2022)

Or maybe, the lolcow is simple and DDoSing its own thread to try and knock it off the internet due to unwanted attention?
(Or maybe anticipated that it will be assumed that a different lolcow is DDoSing a thread, and uses that ruse to ultimately DDoS its own thread)
Probably being optimistic on how far the lolcow can take its own convoluted tactical logic.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 19, 2022)

Here before null closes the thread


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 19, 2022)

Wiltar said:


> Or maybe, the lolcow is simple and DDoSing its own thread to try and knock it off the internet due to unwanted attention?
> (Or maybe anticipated that it will be assumed that a different lolcow is DDoSing a thread, and uses that ruse to ultimately DDoS its own thread)
> Probably being optimistic on how far the lolcow can take its own convoluted tactical logic.


That costs money though. We would have to assume said person is willing to spend it to knock down a thread on a forum that frankly is kind of irrelevant.


----------



## Wiltar (Jul 19, 2022)

Maurice Caine said:


> That costs money though. We would have to assume said person is willing to spend it to knock down a thread on a forum that frankly is kind of irrelevant.


Pretty sure that lolcows blow everything out of proportion so no matter how irrelevant a thread is, they are quite predisposed to doing the internet equivalent of a tantrum.
Considering that they think they are on the greatest crusade of their lives, spending a few is probably not a big concern.
I guess it depends on the lolcow but they are determined in a retarded way.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Jul 19, 2022)

I'd like to know what thread is being DDOS'd as well so I can read it and see if it's any good.


----------



## A Traveler (Jul 19, 2022)

I didn't know there allowing the illiterate to join the site. How inclusive of them bravo.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 19, 2022)

The despicable individual behind the DDOS is none other than terrorist hacker and catboy aficionado Sam Hyde. 

There, I said it.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 19, 2022)

The Farms gets DDoS'd so much by retards that it doesn't even matter. Just laugh at the  unknown sperg wasting their gibs check on attacking an internet forum that said mean things about them.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jul 20, 2022)

I know the ID of the LOLcow. You can know it as well. 

For 15 easy payments of $49.99.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 20, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I know the ID of the LOLcow. You can know it as well.
> 
> For 15 easy payments of $49.99.


Plus shipping and handling


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (Jul 20, 2022)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> Plus shipping and handling


It will be like Ebay with greatly inflated shipping costs.


----------



## Got Milk! (Jul 20, 2022)

It's obvious it's Ethan Ralph. He left his sweet digs in VA for a cheaper rental bedroom so he could spend his extra grift on attacking the site. Ya know, because he only has one thread and all.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jul 20, 2022)

It's the lolcow known as Joshua Moon who is trying to hide his weight loss, if it is discovered he loses his coveted place in feeder society.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jul 21, 2022)

Null DDOSes his own thread and writes a note to deflect the blame to someone else. He thinks he is clever.


----------



## Random Troll (Jul 21, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> I know the ID of the LOLcow. You can know it as well.
> 
> For 15 easy payments of $49.99.



If I call now, do I get a mini-LOLcow?


----------

